# Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€



## Duke3d (9. September 2012)

*Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Huhu,

Ich suche für die Meisterschule ein Notebook, genaue Angaben habe ich keine, denke mal es laeuft auf office und cad raus.

Was ich gerne hätte:

max. 1000€, 15 - 17" , gute Graka, will evtl nebenbei zocken, Intelproz. , 

was sehr wichtig ist, Akkulaufzeit und Verarbeitung.

So, nun tobt euch aus.


Danke schonmal für tipps und Vorschläge.


----------



## stadler5 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook max. 1000€ für Meisterschule (Schreiner) auch geleg. Gaming*

Auf alle Fälle schaue dir mal das MSI GE60 an mit der GTX660m oder das Scorpio W370ET von Hawkforce 17 zoller auch mit GTX660m.


----------



## Tipi (11. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook max. 1000€ für Meisterschule (Schreiner) auch geleg. Gaming*

Lenovo Thinkpads! Kann dir die L oder T Serie empfehlen
Kannst das Gerät auch mit Arbeitshandschuhen noch bedienen über das Trackpoint, also sehr praxistauglich.
Top verarbeitet sind die Geräte auch.


----------



## kev2k (11. September 2012)

Ich würde auch ein lenovo thinkpad empfehlen. Die beste verarbeitung bietet die t serie, l oder e sind nicht ganz so gut, dafür aber günstiger


----------



## Duke3d (12. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook max. 1000€ für Meisterschule (Schreiner) auch geleg. Gaming*

Ich habe mich fuer ein MSI GE60 oder GE70 entschieden, welches würdet ihr nehmen?

http://www.hoh.de/notebooks/nach-einsatzgebiet/gaming-und-highend/ab-35-6-cm-14-/607091/msi-ge60-i547w7h-15-6-notebook-120-gb-ssd

http://www.hoh.de/notebooks/nach-hersteller/msi/gaming/607061/msi-ge70-i547w7h-17-3-notebook-60-gb-ssd

oder oder 15" mit quadcore

http://www.hoh.de/notebooks/nach-hersteller/msi/gaming/606491/msi-ge60-i789w7h-15-6-notebook-60-gb-ssd


vielen dank schonmal







mfg 

Duke


----------



## Duke3d (13. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook max. 1000€ für Meisterschule (Schreiner) auch geleg. Gaming*

Also mir geht es darum ob die ssd gut is, oder lieber auf 8gb gehen. i5 gegen i7, 15" gegen 17" 

jemand nen Vorschlag? Oder jemand der ein GE60 / 70 besitzt?


----------



## fadade (13. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Meine Priorität hier wäre:
Größe> SSD > RAM

Einfach weil RAM und SSD nachträglich aufrüstbar sind.
Würde dir das *GE60 *empfehlen, eher mit i5, da i7 oftmals nicht ausgereizt wird und für "Normalos" eher Nachteile mit sich bringt; wenn du aber weißt, dass etwa wöchentlich komplexe Aufgaben anstehen die du nicht auslagern/an einem anderen Rechner durchführen kannst würde sich - allein zeitlich - der i7 lohnen.
15" und i5 hat aber auf jeden Fall eine höhere Akkulaufzeit bei gleicher Alltagsleistung als 17"/i7.

Auf 8GB RAM kann man im Nachhinein immer noch (günstig) aufrüsten.


----------



## Duke3d (13. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Auslagern geht, kann ich im Büro oder zuhause an die Desktops ran. Mache das ja in Teilzeit, also Freitags und Samstags Schule, penn nur dort und will nochn bischen zocken oder surfen.

Ok, Danke fuer die gute Beratung


----------



## Duke3d (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

So, nun weiss ich, welches programm genutzt wird, Vectorworks interiorcad.
Auf der HP von denen steht in den systemvorraussetzungen, ne nvidia quadro, KEINE spielekarten, hat da jemand erfahrung
und weiss, ob das mit der gt 650m 

[ ]  gar nicht geht  (nein)
[ ]  sehr langsam geht  (vielleicht)
[ ]  auch geht   (ja)


----------



## fadade (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*



Duke3d schrieb:


> hat da jemand erfahrung


 Nein, aber ich vermute, dass die Software an sich auch laufen wird, nur die Berechnungen werden dann wohl auf der CPU laufen (vermutlich). Und wenn du das halt schneller haben möchtest, sprich auf der GPU, dann mss es ne Quadro sein.


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Haben mindestens die Leistung oder besser als die MSI
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50Makk, GeForce GT 650M, Windows 7 Home Premium, schwarz (NX.M0SEG.009)
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50Maii, schwarz (NX.M1WEG.069)
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53218G50Makk, GeForce GT 650M, schwarz (NX.M0SEG.012)
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53218G50Makk, GeForce GT 650M, Bluetooth, schwarz (NX.M0SEG.004)
Dell Inspiron 17R SE, Core i5-3210M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (n0017s02)
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53218G75Maii, grau (NX.M1WEV.002/NX.M1WEG.001)
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53218G75Makk, 750GB, GeForce GT 650M, schwarz (NX.M0SEG.007)
Acer Aspire V3-771G-73614G75Makk, schwarz (NX.M0SEG.013) 
Dell Inspiron 17R SE, Core i5-3210M, 6GB RAM, 1000GB (n0017s04)
Acer Aspire V3-771G-736b8G75Maii, schwarz (NX.M1WEG.073)

mit GTX660M
Schenker XMG A722-3UP
Schenker XMG A722-3ED

Bei MSI bezahlst meiner Meinung nach nur den Namen. Schau dir diese im Vergleich zum MSI an. Acer bietet momentan das beste P/L Verhältnis meiner Meinung nach.

kleiner Tip:
Eine SSD msata kannste auch selber bestellen und WIndows 7 kostet bei ebay ca. 40 Euro. Dein Budget musste da nicht ausreizen und kannst mehr bekommen als das MSI wobei ich persönlich 60Gb sehr wenig finde. Das bringt nichts wenn Programme auf ner HDD auslagerst denn diese gehören mit auf die SSD.

Natürlich kannst du die den BMW kaufen anstatt den Audi. 

Falls dennoch das MSI kaufen willst dann nicht bei hoh weil viel zu teuer..... nur darauf achten ob es mit SSD ist oder ohne.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/772404


----------



## Duke3d (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Wie ich eben erfahren habe sollte es besser ein 17" sein.
Jetzt müsste mir mal jemand den Gewichtsunterschied von den 2 mal erklaeren

MSI GE70-i547W7H 17,3'' Gaming-Notebook | Gaming | MSI | nach Hersteller | Notebooks | hoh.de

MSI GE70-i547W7H Intel® Core™ i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 500GB SATA bei notebooksbilliger.de

wenn jemand noch ne günstige 17" non-glare alternative hat, bei der ich noch ne ssd nachrüsten kann, immer er damit.


----------



## fadade (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

whoa ... also das ist ja mal ein Unterschied, sofern du bei notebooksbilliger dieses Gerät meinst: MSI GE70-i547W7H Intel® Core™ i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 500GB SATA bei notebooksbilliger.de (dein Link ging bei mir ins Leere...)
Da könnte es sich um irgendeine Tasche handeln die mitgeliefert wird (steht nirgendwo) oder ggf. wurde ein Gewicht in der Verpacktung gemessen. Für verlässliche Aussagen schau doch einmal bei notebookcheck.com nach dem Modell, die geben immer das Gewicht vom Gerät allein an und sogar das vom Netzteil auch 

Für den Preis gibts wohl wenig Alternativen .. wenn du ein Windows auftreiben kannst, wäre das Schenker *A722 *vielleicht eine Alternative, die auch 2 Festplatten unterbringen kann. Link: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks


----------



## Xyrian (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Morgen,

Ich klinke mich hier mal ganz unverschämt dazwischen ein, denn ich bin ebenfalls sehr am GE60/70 interessiert. 
Bin letzte Woche in einem Geschäft gewesen und hab die Reihe mal unter die Lupe genommen, die Verarbeitung ist meiner Meinung nach hervorragend. Die Tastatur ist auch sehr angenehm, das Touchpad ist genoppt, aber mich störts nicht. 
Größter Kritikpunkt: Der Akku hält gerade mal drei Stunden, und dass auch nur wenn alles (Helligkeit, Prozessortakt etc.) aufs Minimum gedreht wird.

Gruß

Edit: Die Modelle von Schenker haben neben dem zweiten Festplattenschacht einen minimal größeren Akku, notebooktest.de spricht von etwa vier Stunden. Alles andere ist gleich, nur dass die MSI-Modelle bessere Tastaturen und Boxen haben.


----------



## Duke3d (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

So, letzte Auswahl, dann hat datt ganze hier endlich ein Ende, versprochen, ich hab von NB 0 plan, mein letztes NB war ein Gericom Force X5.

So, welchen empfehlt ihr ?

DELL Inspiron 17R Special Edition Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de
DELL Inspiron 17R Special Edition Notebook mit Core i7, 8GB, 1000GB, GT650M und Full-HD Display bei notebooksbilliger.de
MSI GE70-i789W7H Intel® Core™ i7 / 8 GB DDR3 / 750GB SATA bei notebooksbilliger.de
MSI GE70-i547W7H Intel® Core™ i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 500GB SATA bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich werd mir dann noch ne ssd einbauen, so 120gb


----------



## Black_Beetle (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

ehm und warum schaust dir nicht mal nen acer an? Der Akku ist mit 4.5h - 5h angegeben und ich glaube sogar zu wissen das nen zweiten festplattenschacht hast?


----------



## Duke3d (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Von Acer hab ich gehört, die wären nicht so gut in der Verarbeitung, aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*



Duke3d schrieb:


> MSI GE70-i547W7H Intel® Core™ i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 500GB SATA bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Ich werd mir dann noch ne ssd einbauen, so 120gb



Das MSI hat einen mSATA Anschluss, dort kannst du eine SSD einbauen und die normale Festplatte weiter nutzen. Ich habe diese hier verbaut Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 7200rpm 500GB Festplatte. RAM habe ich selbst auf 8GB aufgerüstet: Kingston HyperX SO-DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-12800S CL9 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9S3K2/8GX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Insgesamt ein gute Paket. Die Verarbeitung ist für den Preis (800 Euro für die 15 Zoll Variante) sehr gut.


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Duke den Eindruck hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch das die Qualität nicht stimmt aber das kann sich heute keiner mehr leisten. Ich empfehle sowieso beim Kauf eines Notebooks von über 350€ den Abschluss einer Garantieerweiterung. Acernotebooks haben 24 Monate beim Kauf. Schau dir mal die Acer an die ich gepostet habe von unten nach oben. Unten sind die mit der besseren Ausstattung. Die haben meist auch ein msata Anschluss und die 8 GB sind meist vorinstalliert. Schau sie dir einfach mal an.

Wirf dein Geld nicht ausm Fenster und schau wo du für dein Geld am meisten bekommst und das ist momentan Acer.

Der hier bsp: 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/831910

Meiner Meinung nach hat der alles was du wolltest oder nicht? msata-anschluss für ssd, 17", 8gb ram also genug, i7 quadcore und ne gt650m und sogar usb 3.0, akkuleistung 4,5h und mehr wirst da nicht bekommen ausser mit nem zusatz powerakku sofern möglich

Total top wie ich finde ach und für 15€ kannst auf windows 8 upgraden. Bist du so fixiert auf den MSI oder?

http://www.cyberport.de/windows-8-upgrade

*Prozessor* http://picture2.cyberport.de/mall/1/img/rating/cp09_starrating05.png


Intel® Core™ i7-3610QM Prozessor (Quad-Core) 
 2,4 GHz, mit Turbo-Boost bis zu 3,4 GHz, 6 MB Cache, 45 Watt TDP
 *Chipsatz* 

Intel HM77 Express
 *Arbeitsspeicher* 

8 GB DDR3-1333 SO-DIMM, maximal erweiterbar auf 32 GB 
 4 Steckplätze gesamt, davon 2 frei
 *Festplatte* 

500 GB SATA  5.400 U/min 
 2x Festplattenslot, davon 1x frei, SATA-III (zum Einbau einer 2. SATA-Festplatte/-SSD benötigen Sie ein entsprechendes Einbaukit von Acer) 
 1x mSATA frei, zum Nachrüsten einer mSATA SSD
 *Laufwerk* 

DVD+/-RW DL SuperMulti Brenner
 *Display* 

43,9 cm (17,3") Full HD Comfy View™ Non-Glare TFT Display (matt) mit LED-Backlight Technologie 
 Helligkeit 300-nit, 8 ms Reaktionszeit 
 1.920 x 1.080 (16:9) Widescreen 
 Acer Crystal Eye 1.3 MP HD Webcam, 30 fps
 *Grafik* 

NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M Grafik mit NVIDIA Optimus Technologie 
 2048 MB DDR3 VRAM 
 HDMI, VGA 
 (VGA: bis zu 2048 x 1536 bei 75 Hz / HDMI: bis zu 1920 x 1080 bei 60 Hz)
 *Sound* 

Optimized Dolby® Home Theater® v4 
 Stereo-Lautsprecher 
 High-definition Audio Support 
 MS-Sound kompatibel 
 Eingebautes Mikrofon
 *Kommunikation* 

Gigabit LAN (10/100/1000 Mbit/s) 
 Wireless LAN 802.11 a/b/g/n 
 Bluetooth 4.0 HS
 *Schnittstellen* 

2x USB2.0 
 2x USB3.0 
 VGA 
 HDMI 
 Mikrofoneingang 
 Line-Out / Kopfhörerausgang 
 RJ45 LAN 
 Kensington Lock
 *Card Reader* 

5-in-1 (Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Secure Digital, Multimedia Card, xD Card)
 *Eingabekomponenten* 

105-Tasten FineTip-Tastatur 
 Multifunktions (Multi-Gesture) Touchpad Anzeigegerät (Circular-motion scrolling, Pinch-action zoom, Page flip) 
 11 Funktionstasten; 4 Cursor Tasten, 2 Windows® Tasten, Hotkey controls 
 integrierter Nummernblock, internationale Sprachen werden unterstützt 
 Mediatasten (aufgedruckt auf Tastatur): play/pause, stop, previous, next
 *Betriebssystem* 

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit (vorinstalliert und auf Wiederherstellungspartition)  

 Hinweis: Für jeden ab dem 02.06.2012  gekauften PC oder Notebook mit Windows 7 bietet Microsoft für nur 14,99  EUR ein Upgrade auf die Windows 8 Pro Version an. 
Alle Informationen zur Aktion erhalten sie hier!
 *Software* 

Acer clear.fi 
 Acer Backup Manager 
 Acer ePower Management 
 Acer eRecovery Management 
 Acer Games 
 Acer Crystal Eye 
 Microsoft® Office 2010 preloaded (zur Aktivierung Kauf des Produktschlüssels notwendig) 
 Microsoft® Office Starter 2010 
 Adobe® Flash® Player 10.3 
 Adobe® Reader® 10.x 
 Bing™ Bar 
 Internet Explorer 9 
 newsXpresso™ 
 Norton™ Online Backup 
 Windows Live™ Essentials 
 McAfee® Internet Security Suite Trial 
 NTI Media Maker™ 
 Microsoft® Silverlight™ 
 Skype™
 *Akku* 

Bis zu 4,5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit  
 Lithium-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 4.400 mAh
 *Netzteil* 

120 W, ACin 100-240 Volt
 *Abmessungen (B x H x T)* 

415 x 34 x 275 mm
 *Gewicht* 

3,2 kg
 *Besonderheiten* 

Design in 'Nightfall Gray' - Displaydeckel und Handballenauflage in anthrazit-grau mit Klavierlack-Optik 
 Sehr helles Full HD Comfy View Display mit LED-Backlight Technologie 
 Acer Crystal Eye HD Webcam 
 Dolby®-optimiertes Surround Sound System 
 USB 3.0
 *Lieferumfang* 

Notebook, Akku, Netzteil mit Netzkabel
 *Herstellergarantie/-service* 

2 Jahre Bring In Service inkl. 1 Jahr International Travellers Warranty 
 (1 Jahr Produktgarantie plus 1 Jahr Acer  Advantage Garantieerweiterung. Die Garantieerweiterung erfordert keine  Registrierungsformalitäten.)
Ich hatte bisher 3 HP Laptops mit den ich nun nicht mehr zu frieden bin. Vor 4 Jahren gabs für mich nichts besseres wobei man sagen muss das der Service bei HP sich sehr stark verbessert hat. Beruflich arbeite ich auch mit nem HP Elitebook jedoch unbezahlbar für privaten Bereich. Da ich nach ner Neuanschaffung suche und mir mit Sicherheit auch einen Acer kaufen werde empfehle ich dir diesen. Packard Bell hatte jetzt auch mal gut ausgestattete Notebooks drin aber nicht so mein Ding.... bevorzuge ich dann doch eher Acer.

Hier der hat sogar 16GB RAM http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C26-8N3&APID=14


----------



## Xyrian (16. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Zwischenfrage: Weiß jemand ob der mSATA Port 3 oder 6 gB/s macht?

Gruß


----------



## stadler5 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Da ich nur mSATA mit 6 GB gefunden habe

rucial m4 SSD 256GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD3) 

gehe ich mal davon aus das der neue mSATA Steckplatz auch 6GB/s unterstützt, wäre ja seltsam wen es anderst wäre.


----------



## Xyrian (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Da ich nur mSATA mit 6 GB gefunden habe
> 
> rucial m4 SSD 256GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD3)
> 
> gehe ich mal davon aus das der neue mSATA Steckplatz auch 6GB/s unterstützt, wäre ja seltsam wen es anderst wäre.


 Sag sowas nicht, notebookcheck.com schreibt, dass die meisten mSATA Anschlüsse über SATA II, also mit 3 GB/s, angebunden sind. Der Test ist aber schon ein wenig älter. 
Macht aber nix, wie ich herausgefunden hab, dann ist die Geschwindigkeit halt auf max. 270 mB/s begrenzt, aber das sollte immer noch genug sein 

Bezüglich der Acer-Diskussion: Die sind zwar billig, aber erstens soll die Verarbeitung mies sein und zweitens der Kundendienst fragwürdig, aber das ist nur was ich gehört habe. Mir persönlich wäre es mit einem MSI wohler zumute, aber das muss der Threadersteller für sich entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## mySN.de (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Auch beim MSI GE60/70 ist "nur" mSATA-II verbaut. (Quelle)
Es gibt derzeit noch keine Notebook-Chipsätze die SATA-6G über mSATA unterstützen könnten.


----------



## orca113 (17. September 2012)

Meisterschule? Es wird auf Office hinauslaufen. Glaub mir. Das dann in der Schule nur selten aber Zuhause bei Hausaufgaben und lernen viel. CAD wirst du höchstens machen wenn das zusätzlich angeboten wird.


----------



## stadler5 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Laut Mysn Quelle 





> .. Nur um das Thema abzuschließen:
> 
> der Support teilt mir eben kurz und bündig mit: "beim GE60 ist es ein mSATA Gen3." Womit das dann klar ist... Außerdem bin ich zwischenzeitlich doch auch davon überzeugt, dass Sata Gen2 oder Gen3 relativ egal ist, da die Zugriffszeiten IOPS usw. mehr den Ausschlag geben..
> 
> viel Spaß noch...



Aber Laut Wikipedia ist der Gen 3 ein 6GB/s der Schnellere Standard.

Serial ATA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mySN.de (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Ooops, da lagen wir offenbar falsch.

Andererseits:
Wir liefern die Quelle, du lieferst die korrekte Interpretation - das nenn ich mal gutes Teamwork!


----------



## stadler5 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Ja genau, ist aber für euren Support aber schwach?????? Bekomme ich den für meine Hilfe ein 	 XMG P502 PRO ??


----------



## Duke3d (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*



orca113 schrieb:


> Meisterschule? Es wird auf Office hinauslaufen. Glaub mir. Das dann in der Schule nur selten aber Zuhause bei Hausaufgaben und lernen viel. CAD wirst du höchstens machen wenn das zusätzlich angeboten wird.


 
Es läuft auf Vectorworks interiorcad hinaus 


Aber der Kurs wird verlegt, start irgendwann Dezember, also hab ich nochn bischen aufschub bekommen. Dann kann ich den Markt
weiter beobachten, auch wenn sich da natürlich nichts mehr tut in den 2-3 monaten


----------



## fadade (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Ja genau, ist aber für euren Support aber schwach??????


 
Naja ... Fehler macht jeder ... ich habe vorhin in einer Runde BFBC2 auch 20 Fehler begangen .. wobei ich auch 44 "Nicht-Fehler" gemacht habe und somit ein KD von 44:20 erreicht habe 



stadler5 schrieb:


> XMG P502 PRO  ??


Meine Bestellung ist nun endlich raus 


@mSATA: also normalerweise merkt man den Unterschied Sata2 vs. SATA3 eh kaum! die Genannte mSATA-SSD von stadler wäre also vollkommen in Ordnung.
Bsp.: Stell dir mal vor du hast ein Sata3-Gerät und möchtest jetzt auf deinen Server/USB-Stick/DVD/externe HDD/.... etwas kopieren ....... bei welchen der Peripherie-Geräte wirst du wohl noch nichtmal an Sata2-Geschwindigkeit rankommen?


----------



## stadler5 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

@F a D a D e

Lasse uns doch dann wissen, wie das NB so ist und mache ein kleines  Review


----------



## fadade (18. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Und was bekomme ich als Gegenleistung? Vielleicht ein _Hawkforce Gemeni GT 15_      
Wird wohl aber eh noch ne Zeit dauern (und wahrscheinlich kommt es genau dann an, wenn ich enlich mal in den Semester*ferien* bin  )

@Duke: Ich fürchte fast, dass sich auch in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten wenig tut in diesem Teil des Marktes .... bei den Ultrabooks gibts noch ne Reihe ankündigungen, aber hier sonst .... haben eigentlich alle Hersteller nun ihre Ivy-Bridge-Modelle auf den Markt gebracht und verbessern sie ggf. nur noch. (Wobei ich die Hoffnung auf eine eierlegende *Voll*milchsau auch nicht aufgebe ^^)


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2012)

*AW: Welches MSI GE 60/70 für Meisterschule max 1000€*

Ich hab vorhin den GE60 mit I5 und GTX660M gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Im 3D Mark Vantage macht er satte 9596 Punkte. Verarbeitung ist auch top.

Gruß


----------

